# Amazon.ca: 50% OFF Aquatop SP5 UV Sterilizing Pump - $39.63 with FREE Shipping



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Just picked one of these up.
They retail locally for 80 to 90 dollars plus tax.

Amazon is doing 50% off this item - $39.63 with FREE shipping!

Aquatop AQUATOP-SP5-UV UV Sterilizing Pump:
http://www.amazon.ca/Aquatop-AQUATO...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1364940427&sr=1-1

No idea how long this sale lasts for or why it's at 50% OFF, but WOW what an awesome deal!
Could end today, I have NOOOO idea 

Hopefully someone else can make use of this deal as well!

- Cameron


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice deal, the sale is still on. Thanks for the post.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice deal, the sale is still on. Thanks for the post.


No problem, glad someone else was able to make some use of it!!


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

Easy to get bulb replacement in Canada?


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

one90gallontank said:


> Easy to get bulb replacement in Canada?


$13, also on amazon.

I ordered mine the day before yesterday and already received it today. They ship from a warehouse in Concord!


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Good price! How do you like it? Up to how many gallons of freshwater can this little thing do?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

JamesHurst....thanks for the info.

I been thinking of buying a UV unit for sometime. I just ordered the Canister Filter with UV9W since its serves two purpose.Its free shipping, CA110 including tax, I think its a good deal.
I should rcv the unit around 12April but even if it takes two weeks, its not a problem since its free shipping.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

dock said:


> Good price! How do you like it? Up to how many gallons of freshwater can this little thing do?


Up to 40 Gallons for this model  Simple hook-up pump is STRONG and adjustable. So far, working great. An algae bloom WAS starting up....not any more!



loonie said:


> JamesHurst....thanks for the info.
> 
> I been thinking of buying a UV unit for sometime. I just ordered the Canister Filter with UV9W since its serves two purpose.Its free shipping, CA110 including tax, I think its a good deal.
> I should rcv the unit around 12April but even if it takes two weeks, its not a problem since its free shipping.


No problem  Let me know how the 9V UV canister works out - I was originally looking at getting that one. And yeah, I love free shipping, can't get enough of it


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

loonie said:


> JamesHurst....thanks for the info.
> 
> I been thinking of buying a UV unit for sometime. I just ordered the Canister Filter with UV9W since its serves two purpose.Its free shipping, CA110 including tax, I think its a good deal.
> I should rcv the unit around 12April but even if it takes two weeks, its not a problem since its free shipping.


Give us an update of what the canister filter (CF500 or CF400) is like. $110 taxes in, is looking really attractive right now.


----------



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Could you please post a link to the UV Sterilizer's Replacement Bulb?
So far I've only been able to locate in on Amazon.com and not on Amazon.ca
Thank-you!



JamesHurst said:


> $13, also on amazon.
> 
> I ordered mine the day before yesterday and already received it today. They ship from a warehouse in Concord!


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

It could be a problem if bulbs have to order in US. I bought a current USA UV from BigAls online Canada at a good price and later found out no one here sells bulb replacement. I ordered in US website and it costs more with custom duties.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

yup, i was searching .com by accident :S


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

They look like your standard UV bulbs that you can pick up anywhere. Like ebay: 
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=...s&geo_id=34636&clk_rvr_id=467579172422&crdt=0

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

